# God Bless America.



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Something to be Thankful for:
[attachment=0:2sq710ej]bacon turkey.jpg[/attachment:2sq710ej]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the 2nd damnest thing I ever seen.

Utah swan? Utah Canadian goose?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know Goob. Its not my own. I saw it today on the interwebs and thought it interesting. It reminds me of the Bacon Explosion that was all the rage 3-4 years ago. I tried that and didn't really care for it. It just wasn't as good as one might of thought when considering it. This however - has me pondering - would it really be good, or is the idea of it just good?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I don't know Goob. Its not my own. I saw it today on the interwebs and thought it interesting. It reminds me of the Bacon Explosion that was all the rage 3-4 years ago. I tried that and didn't really care for it. It just wasn't as good as one might of thought when considering it. This however - has me pondering - would it really be good, or is the idea of it just good?


That would be a start for a wild turkey, they are so dry. 

I remember the bacon explosion stuff.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My Heart Dr. would shoot me. :lol:


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> This however - has me pondering - would it really be good, or is the idea of it just good?


You're joking, right?

OF COURSE IT WOULD BE GOOD!!!! :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

See, the thing is this. Roasting a turkey in an oven is a 3 hour affair. And that bacon isn't going to take to that very well. So while it would look cool as heck, its going to be a crunch fest and not, well, bacony. And in a slow cooking method like you'd do for roasting the bird, the bacon grease isn't going to infuse the flavor - but will just make it greasy. Believe me - I love bacon as much as any one. And I love bacon on stuff - I serve bacon-wrapped chicken, steak, shrimp and venison at my superbowl party. Bacon is its own food group. My experience making the Bacon Explosion left me thinking it was better in concept than in execution. So I'm thinking this would be the same.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Done in a cooking bag the bacon would not burn,but the grease?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

In a cooking bag it would end up pink, slimy, and un-bacony. If a guy were to do it in a cooking bag, then when you pulled it, take out the propane torch and go over it. Yea, at my house, the hand held propane torch is a kitchen utensil.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> In a cooking bag it would end up pink, slimy, and un-bacony. If a guy were to do it in a cooking bag, then when you pulled it, take out the propane torch and go over it. Yea, at my house, the hand held propane torch is a kitchen utensil.


Sorry! It was just a thought :shock:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Naw. Its all good. Not being critical here. Just thinking through this bacon-turkey thing. Just trying to get a handle on it to figure if it is worth a try.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Smoke it at lower temps for longer times.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

People add bacon primarily to increase moisture. A properly prepared and cooked bird doesn't need this. If you're going to roast or smoke your bird, brine it first. If you're going to fry, it will inherently be moist so just inject for flavor. Personally, I like my turkey to taste like, well, turkey! I've tried draping bacon over the breast before, but I don't think it does anything. I prefer rubbing a flavored compound butter under the skin.

Save the bacon to make some pig candy or ABTs while you're waiting for your bird to cook.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

See Gumbo, that is exactly what I'm thinking here. The idea looks great. But I'm not sure it would have any kind of real effect on the flavor of the bird. I usually brine and then fry my turkeys. Maybe I'll just cook up the bacon and enjoy it as a side dish.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Gary, try injecting with this the night before you fry...

Scottie's Creole Butter 
- ½ can of beer
- ½ lb. Butter
- 1 tsp. Poultry Magic (recipe below)
- 2 tsp. Paprika
- 1 ½ tsp. White Pepper
- 1 ½ tsp. Sea Salt
- 1 tbsp. Garlic Powder
- 1 ½ tsp. Onion Powder
- 1 tsp. Coleman's Mustard
- 1 tsp. Ground Black Pepper
- ½ tsp. Cayenne Pepper
- ½ tsp. Tabasco 
Warm mixture on stove until ingredients mix well. Let mixture cool a bit and then inject... 

Chef Paul Prudhomme’s Poultry Magic
•	1½ tsp salt
•	½ tsp paprika
•	¼ tsp cayenne
•	¼ tsp onion powder
•	¼ tsp garlic powder
•	¼ tsp ground black pepper
•	¼ tsp dried thyme
•	¼ tsp dried oregano
•	¼ rubbed sage
•	dash cumin


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is all I could think about when I saw that










But it does actually sound tasty. When we go to Rodizio Grill my favorite meat is is bacon wrapped chicken skewers...


----------

